# Nothing to do on weekends



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so sick and tired of this life. Why? Because it's so [email protected]#$ing boring. Mind numbingly boring. I even get massive headaches on the weekends from my boredom which I have now termed a 'weekend headache'. Weekdays indoors I can put up with. It's acceptable to be indoors on weekdays, but on weekends I want to go out and have fun. However, because i have no friends, there's nothing for me to do. There's absolutely nothing to do that is fun when you are all alone. Im through with watching tv, computer etc. I can't do that anymore. Sooner or later my head is just going to explode unless I find some good friends and start having fun and stimulating it.
Anyone in a similar position?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes I'm in a very similar position. I get really lonely and bored on the weekends. This leads to depression. It's just not healthy staying inside all weekend long, yet sometimes there are no other options. I sometimes feel like I can't stand it either. The tv and computer are just never enough at the end of the day.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have any friends either, but I do however have a bike and a camera. And on weekends I ride my bike out of town where ther's a river and all these great places and just sit there and enjoy the nature and take photos of all I can think of.
This takes me out of the house for 5-6hrs, so I guess it's better than nothing. :yes


----------



## Yomanda9 (Dec 6, 2005)

its got the point where it doesnt bother me anymore....

i just lie at work on monday if anyone asks....


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i know this is cliche, but the best thing to do is to go out and face the problem. one little step at the time you can find something to do. go for a walk somewhere, go to the mall, go to some kind of social scene where you wont be forced to perform, but at least you can be _exposed_ to it, and then if you feel comfortable you can perform and engage in conversation and if you don't feel comfortable, then you simply leave and try again next time. best of luck to you


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:agree 

this is what i do most weekends, just go into town, have some lunch + read a book or go see a movie. I sometimes chat to waitresses or waiters + the guys behind the counters. Its very low risk and I often come back feeling much better.

Ross


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Those are some good suggestions yeah_yeah_yeah, but is there anything you can do weekend-nights by yourself?????


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Nothing to do on weekends*



jane said:


> Those are some good suggestions yeah_yeah_yeah, but is there anything you can do weekend-nights by yourself?????


I'm still working on that one :sigh Right now I do very occasionally see some friends (I'm trying to rebuild some relationships that died) so I'm hoping to get out more.

Ross


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

Even my 8 year old brother has a more active life than me. He just went to see the new spiderman film today while i sat on my *** browsing the net!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

All I do is bike to the beach and go for a walk or go see a movie. You could try eating out at as many different places as you can, walk around town and learn where everything is, where people go. At least then when you make a friend you can take them somewhere. Lol having said that I rarely work up the courage to go eat out.


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

thats decent advice and everything, but sometimes i want to do more than just occupy myself, yanno? id love to lead a more fulfilling, enjoyable, meaningful life, that isnt dominated by feelings of self-conciousness. (mini-vent)


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

AskJeeves said:


> Even my 8 year old brother has a more active life than me. He just went to see the new spiderman film today while i sat on my *** browsing the net!


:lol Same here (except my brother's 12).

My life is no less pathetic on weekdays, but at least I have something to do that makes it somewhat worthwhile - going to class. Weekends are getting more and more depressing though. It would be nice if I could overcome my stupid fear and get a license so I could go _somewhere_ just to have something to do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I typically just study, watch a movie, and go on the internet on the weekend. I'm too anxious to stay outdoors for any length of time, so I normally stay in my house. I will sometimes go to a store or something if I'm feeling up to it, which is usually not the case.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The weekend is the time I take to relax after a hard week of doing nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Being eternally unemployed time has largely lost meaning for me. All a weekend means is that on Sunday I get to watch Desperate Housewives.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Andy, you just motivated me!

I'm going out to the Art Gallery. Maybe I will meet a sweet old lady in the cafe who will put me in her will or something.

Then I'm going for a steak :yes 

I would like a more meaningful life too, with relationships and things like that. I realise that I've been this way a long time, and I have to start at the bottom and work my way up, taking the problem apart little by little. Only once I can be more calm in the moment and remove my self-focus can I attend to another persons needs, desires, opinions and fears - which is what a relationship is about.

Ross


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I try to keep myslef busy in order to keep my mind off at the fact that I have no meaningful relationships with other people. I have a house of my own and there is always something that needs to be done. As long as I keep busy I don't get those negative thoughts in my head. If I am idle I will become depressed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

****. I'm sorry, you're not me, are you? I felt like I just read my own thoughts. Strange.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Nothing to do on weekends*



GermanHermit said:


> I'm so drained and exhausted from forced socializing (going to work) and getting up early during working week that I only want to sleep in and hide in my comfort zone.
> 
> And I don't really have any motivation to do anything anymore. The few times I pulled myself together and tried something, it never lead anywhere and didn't bring any change to my life, so I'm fed up at the moment.


Same with me. I need my time off to just recharge my batteries. I just can't be around anyone. Even today I need groceries, but I couldn't force myself to leave my house. I just don't want to go into the stores dealing with people. I usually go when it early, but I wanted to sleep in today. Now the stores are too crowded due to the two big Apostolic Lutheran churches getting out. They all go run to the store with their 10 kids to shop. :lol


----------



## outcastlonerfreak (May 4, 2007)

I can most definitely relate. I only have one friend, whom is my best friend ever, but she is from Ontario and we have never met in person yet. So in a way I do not have any friends since I am not able to get together with her. The weekends are horrible for me as well. All I do is sit at home alone, doing nothing exciting. Weekends are the same as week days for me, except for the fact that I do not work and that my dad is home. Unlike most people I dread the weekends. At least during the week I work one or two days!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

For those of you with nothing to do, you can come over and mow my lawn. :lol


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Being overly busy througout the week, all I want to do is stay home and relax on the weekend. It's sad, but I'll avoid staying out late and especially drinking heavily so I don't ruin my mornings by sleeping in excessively or having a massive hangover. My perfect night would be to have some tasty wine and fall asleep watching a movie or some good tv. I don't understand people who go to the same bars and spend $40 on drinks night after night. Boring. Dancing? Also boring. Karaoke can be fun but that also loses it's appeal after a while. Bar sports or a good band sometimes will get me to come out, but it's easier just to stay home.

I know I would feel differently though if I wasn't busy during the week. I've spent many a summer with no job and nothing to do and I know what it feels like to be stir-crazy. It's even worse when the weather is nice and you feel guilty for not enjoying it, but you still can't find a good reason to get out of the house or to even get out of bed. Eventually I started attacking this problem by going out every day with a list of locations at which to go ask for applications and inquire about jobs. It comes with somewhat of a feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

I work all week and really just want to relax and unwind on the weekends as well. The only thing that could ruin my weekend is having to spend time with people. 

I really enjoy being alone working on my hobbies, painting, designing, creating, trying new recipes, gardening...I don't think I've ever run out of things to do on my own. If I'm feeling adventurous I will go downtown and check out used book stores, art galleries, museums, science centers. 

I also find pets extremely entertaining, we have 3 dogs, so we walk them, take them to parks, go for runs and hikes (if you want to meet people casually I would highly recommend a cute looking pooch). Practically everyone stops to pet the dogs, which I don't mind as long as the attention is on my dogs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i counted rain drops. that took awhile


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

The only things to do where I live are go to the mall and the movies, neither of which interest me. Not to mention I live out in the suburbs so you have to have a car to get any where. So, I mostly spend my weekend watching tv, but now that the weather is nice I'll probably go out inthe back yard and run around with the dog. I've also been considering buying a new bicycle since I gave my old one to my little sister. I really like going for leisurly bike rides, but its not so great going alone.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

everyday is weekend for me , its boring but i got used to it. surf , play some games over internet ,eat , play with nintendo wii , eat , watch dvd ,surf , watch a tv show , eat , watch porn and masturbate , here you go day ends.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I went to the beach on the weekend and I swam......by myself.
It was ok, sure beats staying at home, but next weekend I don't think I'll do the same thing. If I had friends to go to the beach with I'd go every weekend for sure. 
So next weekend it looks like I'll be going to the library. :sigh


----------



## Crazijimmy (Nov 11, 2003)

I try to at least do one thing saturday and sunday. I usually go to a driving range and hit golf balls or walk my parent's dogs or go shopping. The important thing is to have some sort of goal or task to make it interesting.
Unfortunately loneliness takes it's toll eventually. That's when I try to be around people nonchalantly, visiting family, taking walks, going into stores.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This past weekend was brutal! I was so bored. I stayed in and I thought about how much I deserve to be out having a good time. I just don't have any people to hang out with. It sucks. I had the past week off work, but if I had worked I probably wouldn't have cared as much about staying in and relaxing over the weekend. Saturday I rocked out in my room to myself. I had the stereo blasting and I was singing along and dancing. That made me feel good in that moment as pathetic as it sounds.


----------



## darling (May 8, 2007)

Last weekend I lied and told my roommate I was sick, so that she wouldn't ask why I wasn't going anywhere. Really, I just had no one to go out and do anything with...  I'm not so sure how many times I can say that before they don't believe me anymore. ha.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I experience boredom as well. I mostly just surf the net and take walks so I have to do something, anything. I go to university but im losing motivation and just book tired.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

During the weekends, I usually just tag along to places my parents go. I hang out with my sister sometimes which I enjoy a lot because it makes me feel normal.


----------



## janji (Aug 28, 2016)

Weekends are just another day for me. I have absolutely nothing to do except go for a run. 

Back when I was in school weekends had meaning becauase they were time off and I had friends back then to play tennis with or go out. Now there is nothing.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Walking around a city or town on my own or with my mother.

Yesterday it was Worcester because I've only ever passed through it before.

Now I'm sat here on another depressive sunday, thinking about all the beautiful people I saw yesterday, with lives way better than mine.

I could relate to the tiny amount of homeless, alcoholics more than most I saw yesterday.

There was a lot of well off, pretty people about with friends, kids, partners.

Tired and bored to death of this life.


----------

